
Three-word addressing scheme adopted in Mongolia and Ivory Coast - CapitalistCartr
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2016/12/14/three-word-addressing-scheme-adopted-in-mongolia-and-ivory-coast/
======
LordWinstanley
Someone has actually adopted this lunatic scheme?! The whirring sound you can
hear is Genghis Khan spinning in his grave (located at Codpiece-Aardvaark-
Nipple)

[https://stiobhart.net/2016-01-15-stupidest-idea-
ever](https://stiobhart.net/2016-01-15-stupidest-idea-ever)

For a universal location system that actually makes sense, check out:
[http://www.openpostcode.org](http://www.openpostcode.org) (implementation on
that site shows only Ireland, but the concept is valid globally)

